# TAMs intrusive advertising



## lancaster

TAM can you quit with the intrusive advertising??? I am not going to pay for TAM just to stop obtrusive advertising. I know how that game works, as I have been sucked into that line of BS on other sites. I will not be sucked in again only to have tam say that you needed to advertise anyway despite members paying.

So how about you confine your stupid little advertisements to the borders of TAM?

In return I will stop my whining.


----------



## Miss Taken

lancaster said:


> TAM can you quit with the intrusive advertising??? I am not going to pay for TAM just to stop obtrusive advertising. I know how that game works, as I have been sucked into that line of BS on other sites. I will not be sucked in again only to have tam say that you needed to advertise anyway despite members paying.
> 
> So how about you confine your stupid little advertisements to the borders of TAM?
> 
> In return I will stop my whining.


I have adblock installed. It's free and it works. I see zero ads whether on here, YouTube or other sites.


----------



## dormant

They have to pay the bills somehow...


----------



## Rayloveshiswife

I have seen way more adds on other sites. The minimal amount I see here dont bother me at all. Everybody has to pay bills. 

Ray
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lancaster

Miss Taken said:


> I have adblock installed. It's free and it works. I see zero ads whether on here, YouTube or other sites.


Ah ha thanks for the solution.:lol:


----------



## ThirtyYearsIn

I don't mind ads but some of them are pretty bad. When I try to have more than a couple tabs open on TAM my browser (Safari) lags out and will crash. Pretty sure it is this site.


----------



## dormant

I never read the ads, so they don't bother me.


----------



## lenzi

Miss Taken said:


> I have adblock installed. It's free and it works. I see zero ads whether on here, YouTube or other sites.


Nice!

I just installed it as an addon to Firefox. Immediate removal of most ads. It doesn't disable ALL ads, although it says there's an option to do that but I can't find it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Miss Taken

lenzi said:


> Nice!
> 
> I just installed it as an addon to Firefox. Immediate removal of most ads. It doesn't disable ALL ads, although it says there's an option to do that but I can't find it.
> 
> Any suggestions?


My extension is for Chrome. AFAIK, they use the same databases though and since adblock was originally created for FF, some say it's superior to the Chrome version. 

I'd check your settings/options for adblock, see if there is anything like: "allow some non-intrusive adds". Make sure that is left un-selected. That should block everything, or at least most things. I really haven't noticed any ads for years. I'm sure something gets by once in a while but it's 99% effective IMO. 

If that doesn't resolve the issue, I'd check to make sure there is no other adware installed on your computer. Check your extensions/add ons for your browser for any unwanted programs. 

Whenever I've had a problem, it's been because I downloaded a program that I wanted but missed the additional installs and some kind of adware installed itself to my extensions/add-ons, but nothing to do with the adblock extension itself. Even then, I don't tend to see the ads but it does slow my Internet and the adblock shows an extremely high count for blocked ads.


----------



## lenzi

I checked the box to block all ads.

Seems like FaceBook ad for healthy marriages is the only ad not blocked.

No other adware on my pc as far as I can tell.


----------



## murphy5

i too use adblock plus on chrome on this site. I tried this site on firefox, but the flash was not working too well with firefox/adblock/noscript, so i gave up trying. On IE...the pages took forever to load.

On firefox there is an option of seeing the time to load a page....and there are just a boatload of things loaded here, like one .jpg for .2 seconds, ten more, etc. Odd that the data loaded is very small for each, but each item took a huge amount of time.


----------



## joe kidd

lenzi said:


> I checked the box to block all ads.
> 
> Seems like FaceBook ad for healthy marriages is the only ad not blocked.
> 
> No other adware on my pc as far as I can tell.



Clear your browser cache. That should take care of it. Most likely just leftover from the before Adblock time. Lol


----------



## Regret214

Cougarlife .com

Cuz Cougars Make the Best Girlfriends.



LMFAO!! I don't want to clear my cache because some of these ads are awesome to laugh at!


----------



## Almostrecovered

I have penis enlargement cream for sale, pm if interested


----------



## Regret214

Almostrecovered said:


> I have penis enlargement cream for sale, pm if interested


Dig doesn't need a bigger head.




Edit to add: Deejo, I promise I'll show him my comment asap so as to not break your rule about smack talking the banned/damned.


----------



## vellocet

No kiddng.

Cougarlife, Russian brides....I think there once was even an AM ad. WTF??


----------



## Almostrecovered

wow that was a fast PM Velly! I'll be sure to get your cream in the mail today!


----------



## vellocet

Almostrecovered said:


> wow that was a fast PM Velly! I'll be sure to get your cream in the mail today!


Thanks. I am tired of only having the 2nd largest penis in the world.


----------



## Almostrecovered

we should take this act on the road

and advertise tickets on TAM


----------



## vellocet

Damn that was fast. Got the cream, now I can't look down without killing myself.


----------



## Almostrecovered

a post mortum like for my old pal Velly


----------



## vellocet

And WTF is up with these ads for oriental mail order brides??

Really? On a site like this? Next we'll be seeing ads for Ash Mad.

But haven't seen them lately, so maybe they realized it wasn't appropriate for a site like this.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

I have two ads in regular rotation... The bank where my wife works (and her old friend used to work), and an ad for Russian mail order brides. Very attractive but I'm not a big Vodka guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife

This ad?...wow, just wow. I can't even...


----------



## Deejo

Big sponsors ... the nipple confusion people.


----------

